# MyFaces - Sandbox wie konfigurieren



## SaschaLR (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

um die Lib's der MyFaces Sandbox zu nutzen reicht es doch sicherlich nicht aus die .jar in den Klassenpfad zu nehmen und in den .jsp's die Taglib einzubinden oder?

Was muss ich denn noch machen .. ich denke in der web.xml wird noch etwas einzutragen sein, gell?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Zed (26. Jul 2007)

Doch das sollte reicht. 

Wenn nicht einfach mal manual lesen


----------



## SaschaLR (26. Jul 2007)

Naja ... mit dem Manual lesen ist so eine Sache ... wo genau findet sich das denn ... Sandbox ist ja nicht so gut/offensichtlich dokumentiert ... oder habe ich die Doku nur übersehen?


----------



## Zed (26. Jul 2007)

Sandbox sind Komponenten die für Tomahawk entwickelt werden. Also Komponenten die Im Beta status sind. Diese Komponenten werden später in Tomahawk integriert. Also kannst du die Tomahawk  manual lesen. 

Soweit ich weiß muss man für Tomahawk auch nix anderes machen als die Jar und die Taglib einbinden.


----------



## SaschaLR (26. Jul 2007)

Doch ... für Tomahawk muss man noch in der web.xml filter angeben o.ä.!

Vielen Dank soweit!!!


----------

